
That Game on Your Phone May Be Tracking What You’re Watching on TV - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/business/media/alphonso-app-tracking.html
======
tinus_hn
A clever idea but by default, apps on iOS do not have access to the
microphone, and it would be rather conspicuous for most games to ask for the
permission.

